# Dow set to make history on gains.



## Sallow

Yep..

Starting to look good!


----------



## uscitizen

So according to all the experts jobs will be fine soon?

I think not, but time will tell.


----------



## Mr Natural

uscitizen said:


> So according to all the experts jobs will be fine soon?
> 
> I think not, but time will tell.




I don't think we'll ever see "full" employment again.


----------



## Sallow

uscitizen said:


> So according to all the experts jobs will be fine soon?
> 
> I think not, but time will tell.



Nope.

But the rich* ARE *getting richer.

And dammit..ain't that what it's all about?


----------



## uscitizen

Sallow said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So according to all the experts jobs will be fine soon?
> 
> I think not, but time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> But the rich* ARE *getting richer.
> 
> And dammit..ain't that what it's all about?
Click to expand...


Yes that is what it is all about, but not what it should be about.


----------



## Sallow

Mr Clean said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So according to all the experts jobs will be fine soon?
> 
> I think not, but time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we'll ever see "full" employment again.
Click to expand...


Depends. There is a alot of new tech in the hamper. Whether we exploit it or not is up to us. But as of now we are number one is solar tech. And conservatives are doing their very best to squash it.


----------



## Sallow

uscitizen said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So according to all the experts jobs will be fine soon?
> 
> I think not, but time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> But the rich* ARE *getting richer.
> 
> And dammit..ain't that what it's all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that is what it is all about, but not what it should be about.
Click to expand...


But but..what would we ever do without our super duper mega wealthy spoiled elite?


----------



## uscitizen

Sallow said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> But the rich* ARE *getting richer.
> 
> And dammit..ain't that what it's all about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is what it is all about, but not what it should be about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But but..what would we ever do without our super duper mega wealthy spoiled elite?
Click to expand...


Pretty good I would think.


----------



## Mr Natural

Sallow said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So according to all the experts jobs will be fine soon?
> 
> I think not, but time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> But the rich* ARE *getting richer.
> 
> And dammit..ain't that what it's all about?
Click to expand...


And any day now, all that wealth is going to come trckling down upon us.


----------



## uscitizen

We have been in a suck up economy for 3 decades now.
the wealthy suck up the majority of the money and just tell the workers to suck it up when they are laid off because of offshoring to increase profits.


----------



## rightwinger

Let's hope for a rebound

Europe seems to be drawing back from the brink and more money seems to be flowing back into the market


----------



## Sallow

Mr Clean said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So according to all the experts jobs will be fine soon?
> 
> I think not, but time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> But the rich* ARE *getting richer.
> 
> And dammit..ain't that what it's all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And any day now, all that wealth is going to come trckling down upon us.
Click to expand...


Like golden showers.


----------



## rightwinger

Sad day for those hoping the economy will fail


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> Sad day for those hoping the economy will fail



Permanently High Unemployment - NYTimes.com


----------



## Oddball

Sallow said:


> Yep..
> 
> Starting to look good!


Yeah...Gotta love that $3.75 gasoline and $1,600 gold.


----------



## Mr Natural

Oddball said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep..
> 
> Starting to look good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...Gotta love that $3.75 gasoline and $1,600 gold.
Click to expand...



Yup, that $1600 gold looks real good when you bought it for $1200 not too long ago.


----------



## Oddball

Talk about deliberately  missing the point.


----------



## Article 15

Sallow said:


> Yep..
> 
> Starting to look good!



I'm feeling a big sell off tomorrow. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I am furious at Wall Street ever since 2008.
It is acting with teenage recklessness and complete disregard to the damage it causes.
So European citizens are going to bail out banks...and Wall Street is about to go on record as the greatest gains in a single month since 1974.
Does it feel like the best month to you in 37 years??

In other words Wall Street is creating the fastest bubble in history. 
American taxpayers bailed out what losses that would have occurred in 2008, so instead of pain - people made FORTUNES in 2009...the greatest year Wall Street had in history. I personally made about 5 years worth of gains before I pulled out. 
So what lesson did Wall Street learn? Bubbles are prosperous. 

So..when this bubble burst, and it most certainly will. They will, again, takes us down with them. And if it happens in 2012 - Obama will bail them out again.


----------



## rightwinger

Oddball said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep..
> 
> Starting to look good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...Gotta love that $3.75 gasoline and $1,600 gold.
Click to expand...


The economy must fail....

The economy must fail


----------



## Oddball

rightwinger said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep..
> 
> Starting to look good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...Gotta love that $3.75 gasoline and $1,600 gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The economy must fail....
> 
> The economy must fail
Click to expand...

Must fluff Boiking...

Must fluff Boiking...


----------



## Oddball

iamwhatiseem said:


> I am furious at Wall Street ever since 2008.
> It is acting with teenage recklessness and complete disregard to the damage it causes.
> So European citizens are going to bail out banks...and Wall Street is about to go on record as the greatest gains in a single month since 1974.
> Does it feel like the best month to you in 37 years??
> *
> In other words Wall Street is creating the fastest bubble in history. *
> American taxpayers bailed out what losses that would have occurred in 2008, so instead of pain - people made FORTUNES in 2009...the greatest year Wall Street had in history. I personally made about 5 years worth of gains before I pulled out.
> So what lesson did Wall Street learn? Bubbles are prosperous.
> 
> So..when this bubble burst, and it most certainly will. They will, again, takes us down with them. And if it happens in 2012 - Obama will bail them out again.


Not quite.

_*THE FED*_ is creating the fastest bubble in history.


----------



## rightwinger

Oddball said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...Gotta love that $3.75 gasoline and $1,600 gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The economy must fail....
> 
> The economy must fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must fluff Boiking...
> 
> Must fluff Boiking...
Click to expand...


Cheer up Oddball/Dude

A lot of people made money today. Even some wealthy people did quite well. I know you root for an economic collapse so you can bring down the boy king

No reason to bring down the rest of the country is it?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Oddball said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am furious at Wall Street ever since 2008.
> It is acting with teenage recklessness and complete disregard to the damage it causes.
> So European citizens are going to bail out banks...and Wall Street is about to go on record as the greatest gains in a single month since 1974.
> Does it feel like the best month to you in 37 years??
> *
> In other words Wall Street is creating the fastest bubble in history. *
> American taxpayers bailed out what losses that would have occurred in 2008, so instead of pain - people made FORTUNES in 2009...the greatest year Wall Street had in history. I personally made about 5 years worth of gains before I pulled out.
> So what lesson did Wall Street learn? Bubbles are prosperous.
> 
> So..when this bubble burst, and it most certainly will. They will, again, takes us down with them. And if it happens in 2012 - Obama will bail them out again.
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> _*THE FED*_ is creating the fastest bubble in history.
Click to expand...



Well that is true.


----------



## Oddball

rightwinger said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The economy must fail....
> 
> The economy must fail
> 
> 
> 
> Must fluff Boiking...
> 
> Must fluff Boiking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cheer up Oddball/Dude
> 
> A lot of people made money today. Even some wealthy people did quite well. I know you root for an economic collapse so you can bring down the boy king
> 
> No reason to bring down the rest of the country is it?
Click to expand...

They're "making money" in terms of a grossly inflated USD, which means that they're losing ground in buying power despite the mirage of a bigger DOW number, you blabbering ignoramus.


----------



## rightwinger

Oddball said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must fluff Boiking...
> 
> Must fluff Boiking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer up Oddball/Dude
> 
> A lot of people made money today. Even some wealthy people did quite well. I know you root for an economic collapse so you can bring down the boy king
> 
> No reason to bring down the rest of the country is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're "making money" in terms of a grossly inflated USD, which means that they're losing ground in buying power despite the mirage of a bigger DOW number, you blabbering ignoramus.
Click to expand...


Did the US dollar inflate 3% today?

You are a moron...


Now, repeat after me

Obama must fail
Obama must fail


----------



## Mr Natural

Oddball said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must fluff Boiking...
> 
> Must fluff Boiking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer up Oddball/Dude
> 
> A lot of people made money today. Even some wealthy people did quite well. I know you root for an economic collapse so you can bring down the boy king
> 
> No reason to bring down the rest of the country is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're "making money" in terms of a grossly inflated USD, which means that they're losing ground in buying power despite the mirage of a bigger DOW number, you blabbering ignoramus.
Click to expand...


What a fuckin' wet blanket.

I'll bet you're loads of fun at a party.


----------



## Oddball

rightwinger said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer up Oddball/Dude
> 
> A lot of people made money today. Even some wealthy people did quite well. I know you root for an economic collapse so you can bring down the boy king
> 
> No reason to bring down the rest of the country is it?
> 
> 
> 
> They're "making money" in terms of a grossly inflated USD, which means that they're losing ground in buying power despite the mirage of a bigger DOW number, you blabbering ignoramus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the US dollar inflate 4% today?
> 
> You are a moron...
> 
> 
> Now, repeat after me
> 
> Obama must fail
> Obama must fail
Click to expand...

There's no way to be this stupid by accident, folks.


----------



## Oddball

Mr Clean said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer up Oddball/Dude
> 
> A lot of people made money today. Even some wealthy people did quite well. I know you root for an economic collapse so you can bring down the boy king
> 
> No reason to bring down the rest of the country is it?
> 
> 
> 
> They're "making money" in terms of a grossly inflated USD, which means that they're losing ground in buying power despite the mirage of a bigger DOW number, you blabbering ignoramus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a fuckin' wet blanket.
> 
> I'll bet you're loads of fun at a party.
Click to expand...

Sorry to bust in on your little acid party of economic ignorance and interject a little reality into your White House pom-pom waving.


----------



## Mr Natural

Oddball said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're "making money" in terms of a grossly inflated USD, which means that they're losing ground in buying power despite the mirage of a bigger DOW number, you blabbering ignoramus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fuckin' wet blanket.
> 
> I'll bet you're loads of fun at a party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to bust in on your little acid party of economic ignorance and interject a little reality into your White House pom-pom waving.
Click to expand...


That's OK pal, the DOW will take a dump in the next couple of days and you'll be back in your glory.


----------



## Oddball

Either that or people will continue to pump their inflated dollars into the market and keep the illusion alive.

If it does take a dump, it's probable that the smart money will go into commodities and they'll go up.....Even more.

That's the reality of the situation, pal...And all the media hype and fluffery of the Boiking regime can't change it.


----------



## rightwinger

Oddball said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're "making money" in terms of a grossly inflated USD, which means that they're losing ground in buying power despite the mirage of a bigger DOW number, you blabbering ignoramus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the US dollar inflate 4% today?
> 
> You are a moron...
> 
> 
> Now, repeat after me
> 
> Obama must fail
> Obama must fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way to be this stupid by accident, folks.
Click to expand...


Here Dude.....I mean Oddball

This will cheer ya up


----------



## rightwinger

Here is some bad news...

October had the biggest Dow increase in 24 years


----------



## BDBoop

sallow said:


> mr clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope.
> 
> But the rich* are *getting richer.
> 
> And dammit..ain't that what it's all about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and any day now, all that wealth is going to come trckling down upon us*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *like golden showers.*
Click to expand...


qfmft.


----------



## Valerie

Market consolidation... Major indexes are up again over critical technical levels, but with less conviction (volume) than the market needs to sustain these prices.  Today the dollar got smoked and the market went up.  That is the unfortunate inverse correlation here.  The dollar is fixing to gain momentum up and the market is building cause toward lower prices...  IMO  (So be careful and don't get burnt!)  These things take time to play out but watch the volumes at critical swing points and the market will give a sign of which way it wants to go before it takes another turn... And keep in mind individual equities do not all go right along with the market indexes so some stock could do fine in a down market.


----------



## Valerie

_*

As goes the European Union, so goes the market. Or at least that's the way it's seemed lately.

While that's meant some glum times over the past few months as eurozone leaders have butted heads over how to address the region's nasty debt situation, it has also meant some breakneck rallies when the heads of state have gotten together and made progress on putting out the fire. Like last night, for instance.

In talks that ran late into the night, eurozone leaders managed to cajole global banks to agree to take a 50% writedown on Greek bonds, an element of the crisis negotiations that had been a sticking point previously. In addition, agreements were reached on leveraging the European Financial Stability Facility -- which would give the fund in the range of $1.4 trillion in financial firepower -- and recapitalizing the region's major banks.*_

The Market's in Full-On Rally Mode: What You Need to Know (CX, IRE, MT, MTW, NBG, PCX, STD, TEF)


----------



## Katzndogz

Either that, or its a tsunami.

Have you ever seen a tsunami?  The water draws waaaayyyy back.  Then it come as you like a wall.


----------



## Valerie

Tipsycatlover said:


> Either that, or its a tsunami.
> 
> Have you ever seen a tsunami?  The water draws waaaayyyy back.  Then it come as you like a wall.





Yes, market forces are actually a lot like that...  Human behavior being just another natural force driven by the extremes of greed and fear and everything in between, waves of buying and selling form patterns over time that do reflect real life natural forces...


----------



## Sallow

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad day for those hoping the economy will fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Permanently High Unemployment - NYTimes.com
Click to expand...


Like clockwork.

57 states!

Downgraded President!


----------



## Sallow

Valerie said:


> Market consolidation... Major indexes are up again over critical technical levels, but with less conviction (volume) than the market needs to sustain these prices.  Today the dollar got smoked and the market went up.  That is the unfortunate inverse correlation here.  The dollar is fixing to gain momentum up and the market is building cause toward lower prices...  IMO  (So be careful and don't get burnt!)  These things take time to play out but watch the volumes at critical swing points and the market will give a sign of which way it wants to go before it takes another turn... And keep in mind individual equities do not all go right along with the market indexes so some stock could do fine in a down market.



Well a low dollar representatives a bargain to foreign investors. Not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Sallow

Oddball said:


> Either that or people will continue to pump their inflated dollars into the market and keep the illusion alive.
> 
> If it does take a dump, it's probable that the smart money will go into commodities and they'll go up.....Even more.
> 
> That's the reality of the situation, pal...And all the media hype and fluffery of the Boiking regime can't change it.



Ah so..when it goes up it's an "illusion" and when it goes down it's an "indication".

Got it.


----------



## Warrior102

rightwinger said:


> Here is some bad news...
> 
> October had the biggest Dow increase in 24 years



That's supposed to make up for the $30,000 I lost last year in my 401K? 

Wow. 

I feel so much better.


----------



## Sallow

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some bad news...
> 
> October had the biggest Dow increase in 24 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's supposed to make up for the $30,000 I lost last year in my 401K?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I feel so much better.
Click to expand...


Wait a minute. When I posted I lost 50K during the Bush reign you argued tooth and nail it wasn't really a losing money. But now that you've lost 30K it is really losing money.

So..this means..that when you lose money it counts. When anyone else loses money, it don't.


----------



## Valerie

Sallow said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Market consolidation... Major indexes are up again over critical technical levels, but with less conviction (volume) than the market needs to sustain these prices.  Today the dollar got smoked and the market went up.  That is the unfortunate inverse correlation here.  The dollar is fixing to gain momentum up and the market is building cause toward lower prices...  IMO  (So be careful and don't get burnt!)  These things take time to play out but watch the volumes at critical swing points and the market will give a sign of which way it wants to go before it takes another turn... And keep in mind individual equities do not all go right along with the market indexes so some stock could do fine in a down market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well a low dollar representatives a bargain to foreign investors. Not necessarily a bad thing.
Click to expand...




Yep. 




> *October 3, 2007*
> 
> 
> The dollar is in free fall, or so it seems. In 2002, you could buy a euro for 86 cents. Today, it will cost you $1.40. You'd have to go back at least a decade to find a time when the U.S. dollar was so weak. Against some currencies, such as the Canadian dollar (the "loonie"), you'd have to go back 30 years. It sounds ominous, but is a weak dollar really so terrible?
> 
> Not necessarily. A weak dollar can be good for the U.S. economy, because it makes American exports cheaper and, therefore, helps close the trade deficit. But over the long term, the value of a country's currency is seen as a verdict on the overall health of its economy.
> 
> It's difficult  impossible, some economists say  to tease out the effects of a weak dollar from all of the other variables affecting the economy at any moment. But one thing is clear: The weak dollar creates ripples around the world. Some of those ripples are good, some bad. But that, too, is relative. Where you stand on the weak dollar depends largely on where you sit.
> 
> Is a Weak Dollar Really So Terrible? : NPR






FWIW - IMO the low point of the dollar already peaked ~2 years ago... Nothing goes straight up or straight down but the technical patterns suggest this is the case.


----------



## Warrior102

Sallow said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some bad news...
> 
> October had the biggest Dow increase in 24 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's supposed to make up for the $30,000 I lost last year in my 401K?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I feel so much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute. When I posted I lost 50K during the Bush reign you argued tooth and nail it wasn't really a losing money. But now that you've lost 30K it is really losing money.
> 
> So..this means..that when you lose money it counts. When anyone else loses money, it don't.
Click to expand...


You've never seen $50K shitbird, nevermind losing it. 
You're an unemployed, lazy dumbfuck, stuck on stupid, and usually drunk off your ass.


----------



## Sallow

Warrior102 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's supposed to make up for the $30,000 I lost last year in my 401K?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I feel so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute. When I posted I lost 50K during the Bush reign you argued tooth and nail it wasn't really a losing money. But now that you've lost 30K it is really losing money.
> 
> So..this means..that when you lose money it counts. When anyone else loses money, it don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never seen $50K shitbird, nevermind losing it.
> You're an unemployed, lazy dumbfuck, stuck on stupid, and usually drunk off your ass.
Click to expand...


Ah..so one bath a year makes you a gentleman of leisure, eh?

Have a nice day, GotBucks!


----------



## Warrior102

Sallow said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute. When I posted I lost 50K during the Bush reign you argued tooth and nail it wasn't really a losing money. But now that you've lost 30K it is really losing money.
> 
> So..this means..that when you lose money it counts. When anyone else loses money, it don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've never seen $50K shitbird, nevermind losing it.
> You're an unemployed, lazy dumbfuck, stuck on stupid, and usually drunk off your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah..so one bath a year makes you a gentleman of leisure, eh?
> 
> Have a nice day, GotBucks!
Click to expand...


What in the fuck are you babbling about, you drunk idiot?


----------



## Zander

They solved the Greek problem!~! right?? Here's a flow chart that helps visualize the road ahead for the EU. It ain't pretty- they didn't solve anything yesterday, they just postponed the inevitable. 







Will you cheerleaders credit Obama when the market falls?


----------



## Sallow

Warrior102 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've never seen $50K shitbird, nevermind losing it.
> You're an unemployed, lazy dumbfuck, stuck on stupid, and usually drunk off your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah..so one bath a year makes you a gentleman of leisure, eh?
> 
> Have a nice day, GotBucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in the fuck are you babbling about, you drunk idiot?
Click to expand...


Seriously..you ever have a point to make? Or are you here just to pick fights.


----------



## Sallow

Zander said:


> They solved the Greek problem!~! right?? Here's a flow chart that helps visualize the road ahead for the EU. It ain't pretty- they didn't solve anything yesterday, they just postponed the inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you cheerleaders credit Obama when the market falls?



No need. You guys are waiting in the wings to do that.


----------



## Zander

Sallow said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> They solved the Greek problem!~! right?? Here's a flow chart that helps visualize the road ahead for the EU. It ain't pretty- they didn't solve anything yesterday, they just postponed the inevitable.
> 
> 
> Will you cheerleaders credit Obama when the market falls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need. You guys are waiting in the wings to do that.
Click to expand...



I won't be.


----------



## Rozman

Sallow said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So according to all the experts jobs will be fine soon?
> 
> I think not, but time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> But the rich* ARE *getting richer.
> 
> And dammit..ain't that what it's all about?
Click to expand...




> *And dammit..ain't that what it's all about?*



You're right...

Oh by the way people like myself and maybe one other person in the world are invested in the stock market having an online account like E Trade or just might have a 401k plan through work or an IRA account from way back...

I guess since I'm someone who might make a few bucks toward retirement off the stock market that makes me just as evil as the rich folks you seem to hate...

Pathetic....


----------



## Rozman

Oh and since the market went up a few points and I didn't go out of my way to credit the President for making that happen...Once again I'm a racist.


----------



## uscitizen

rightwinger said:


> Sad day for those hoping the economy will fail



Ohh the economy will not fail, just jobs.

Most cannot understand the difference between Wall Street and gravel roads.

The standard of living is what is trickling downwards.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Zander said:


> They solved the Greek problem!~! right?? Here's a flow chart that helps visualize the road ahead for the EU. It ain't pretty- they didn't solve anything yesterday, they just postponed the inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you cheerleaders credit Obama when the market falls?



Exactly...the European back and forth tennis game has been great fodder for Wall Street to rally around...with no real reason. No matter what - Europe has a very, very big problem on their hands....no meeting will solve it.
All they did was promise some tax bail outs and delays. The problem is still there.


----------



## Sallow

Rozman said:


> Oh and since the market went up a few points and I didn't go out of my way to credit the President for making that happen...Once again I'm a racist.



Where in this thread did anyone bring up race?

Oh wait. You did.


----------



## Sallow

iamwhatiseem said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> They solved the Greek problem!~! right?? Here's a flow chart that helps visualize the road ahead for the EU. It ain't pretty- they didn't solve anything yesterday, they just postponed the inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you cheerleaders credit Obama when the market falls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly...the European back and forth tennis game has been great fodder for Wall Street to rally around...with no real reason. No matter what - Europe has a very, very big problem on their hands....no meeting will solve it.
> All they did was promise some tax bail outs and delays. The problem is still there.
Click to expand...


So..you think economies are a stagnant construct?


----------



## Sallow

Rozman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So according to all the experts jobs will be fine soon?
> 
> I think not, but time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> But the rich* ARE *getting richer.
> 
> And dammit..ain't that what it's all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And dammit..ain't that what it's all about?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right...
> 
> Oh by the way people like myself and maybe one other person in the world are invested in the stock market having an online account like E Trade or just might have a 401k plan through work or an IRA account from way back...
> 
> I guess since I'm someone who might make a few bucks toward retirement off the stock market that makes me just as evil as the rich folks you seem to hate...
> 
> Pathetic....
Click to expand...


Erm..what I don't like is criminally unethical behavior.

And I don't get why that isn't a problem.


----------



## Ropey

Mr Clean said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So according to all the experts jobs will be fine soon?
> 
> I think not, but time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> But the rich* ARE *getting richer.
> 
> And dammit..ain't that what it's all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And any day now, all that wealth is going to come trckling down upon us.
Click to expand...


If Obama has his way it will become a torrent into the pockets of those unwilling or unable unable to generate it themselves.

I don't think Obama will have his way though. 

Get back to work you slaggers. Make business!  Make small business instead of whining about tough times.

js.


----------



## BDBoop

Sallow said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some bad news...
> 
> October had the biggest Dow increase in 24 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's supposed to make up for the $30,000 I lost last year in my 401K?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I feel so much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute. When I posted I lost 50K during the Bush reign you argued tooth and nail it wasn't really a losing money. But now that you've lost 30K it is really losing money.
> 
> So..this means..that when you lose money it counts. When anyone else loses money, it don't.
Click to expand...


First-person indicative of the RWNJ mindset. "Anybody else hurt? Too bad, so sad. Man the fuck up. Strap on a pair." THEY get hurt? ZOMG!!!!!11!eleventy1!!11! The HORRORS!!!


----------



## BDBoop

Sallow said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah..so one bath a year makes you a gentleman of leisure, eh?
> 
> Have a nice day, GotBucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the fuck are you babbling about, you drunk idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously..you ever have a point to make? Or are you here *just to pick fights*.
Click to expand...


If anybody ever sees him contribute anything true, good and useful to a thread, that is not a personal shot, nor a cheap shot at Obama (I said cheap. If he can make a good point following the rules of debate - what am I saying, that'll never happen.) Anyway. If he ever shows up here sober and in his right mind, somebody give me a head's up, so I can pos rep him.


----------



## Sallow

Ropey said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> But the rich* ARE *getting richer.
> 
> And dammit..ain't that what it's all about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And any day now, all that wealth is going to come trckling down upon us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Obama has his way it will become a torrent into the pockets of those unwilling or unable unable to generate it themselves.
> 
> I don't think Obama will have his way though.
> 
> Get back to work you slaggers. Make business!  Make small business instead of whining about tough times.
> 
> js.
Click to expand...


So there's no value in labor?


----------



## uscitizen

Sallow said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And any day now, all that wealth is going to come trckling down upon us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama has his way it will become a torrent into the pockets of those unwilling or unable unable to generate it themselves.
> 
> I don't think Obama will have his way though.
> 
> Get back to work you slaggers. Make business!  Make small business instead of whining about tough times.
> 
> js.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So there's no value in labor?
Click to expand...


The value is to get it as cheaply as you can.


----------



## Sallow

uscitizen said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama has his way it will become a torrent into the pockets of those unwilling or unable unable to generate it themselves.
> 
> I don't think Obama will have his way though.
> 
> Get back to work you slaggers. Make business!  Make small business instead of whining about tough times.
> 
> js.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there's no value in labor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The value is to get it as cheaply as you can.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty interested in this because most conservatives think if you work for someone, you have no value. But the pity is, most enterpreneurs need someone to work for them. And if everyone owned a business, could you imagine the chaos?


----------



## Warrior102

Sallow said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So there's no value in labor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The value is to get it as cheaply as you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty interested in this because most conservatives think if you work for someone, you have no value. But the pity is, most enterpreneurs need someone to work for them. And if everyone owned a business, could you imagine the chaos?
Click to expand...


What in the hell do you know about work, dumbass?


----------



## Sallow

Warrior102 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The value is to get it as cheaply as you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty interested in this because most conservatives think if you work for someone, you have no value. But the pity is, most enterpreneurs need someone to work for them. And if everyone owned a business, could you imagine the chaos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in the hell do you know about work, dumbass?
Click to expand...


Well I was a trucker/mover for 11 years. Something you wouldn't be able to do. And I worked for the NYSE for 13 years. Something you wouldn't be able to do.

I've carried refridgerators up six flights on my back..and moved data centers that do billions of trades.

Something you wouldn't be able to do.

Stupid.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Sallow said:


> I'm pretty interested in this because most conservatives think if you work for someone, you have no value. But the pity is, most enterpreneurs need someone to work for them. And if *everyone owned a business*, could you imagine the chaos?


Don't businesses buy from *other* businesses? And aren't there multitudes of consumers that work for those same businesses?

It seems to me that there are two kinds of American workers:

1. Entrepreneur type
2. Clock in, Clock out type

The entrepreneur of course builds businesses and employs people and the clock in and out types are happy to work for them.

My wife is the Entrepreneur having started multiple businesses (some successful, some not) while I have merely *worked* for multiple businesses! 

I'm not trying to give you an Economics lesson, I know you know all this stuff, but *not everyone* is cut out to be entrepreneurs or business owners.


----------



## Ropey

Sallow said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And any day now, all that wealth is going to come trckling down upon us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama has his way it will become a torrent into the pockets of those unwilling or unable unable to generate it themselves.
> 
> I don't think Obama will have his way though.
> 
> Get back to work you slaggers. Make business!  Make small business instead of whining about tough times.
> 
> js.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So there's no value in labor?
Click to expand...


Of course there is but the  laborers don't make business.  America has to get back to making business and that's not the governments job imo. Then the laborers will have work...


----------



## uscitizen

Sallow said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So there's no value in labor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The value is to get it as cheaply as you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty interested in this because most conservatives think if you work for someone, you have no value. But the pity is, most enterpreneurs need someone to work for them. And if everyone owned a business, could you imagine the chaos?
Click to expand...


Yep I have argued with right wingers on this for decades.

Some say all you need is a college degree.  What if everyone had one.  Someone still needs to clean floors, sling burgers, fix your car, etc.

some say just start your own business, or play the stock market.

Idjits have no broad view of reality.


----------



## Sallow

uscitizen said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The value is to get it as cheaply as you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty interested in this because most conservatives think if you work for someone, you have no value. But the pity is, most enterpreneurs need someone to work for them. And if everyone owned a business, could you imagine the chaos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep I have argued with right wingers on this for decades.
> 
> Some say all you need is a college degree.  What if everyone had one.  Someone still needs to clean floors, sling burgers, fix your car, etc.
> 
> some say just start your own business, or play the stock market.
> 
> Idjits have no broad view of reality.
Click to expand...


I've always treated everyone I come into contact with, with respect. Janitor or CEO.


----------



## Sallow

Ropey said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama has his way it will become a torrent into the pockets of those unwilling or unable unable to generate it themselves.
> 
> I don't think Obama will have his way though.
> 
> Get back to work you slaggers. Make business!  Make small business instead of whining about tough times.
> 
> js.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there's no value in labor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there is but the  laborers don't make business.  America has to get back to making business and that's not the governments job imo. Then the laborers will have work...
Click to expand...


What do you mean by "Don't make business"? They are the engine of business, both by actually doing the work and consuming products.

Seriously..I kinda doubt most conservatives really understand capitalism.


----------



## uscitizen

Sallow said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty interested in this because most conservatives think if you work for someone, you have no value. But the pity is, most enterpreneurs need someone to work for them. And if everyone owned a business, could you imagine the chaos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I have argued with right wingers on this for decades.
> 
> Some say all you need is a college degree.  What if everyone had one.  Someone still needs to clean floors, sling burgers, fix your car, etc.
> 
> some say just start your own business, or play the stock market.
> 
> Idjits have no broad view of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always treated everyone I come into contact with, with respect. Janitor or CEO.
Click to expand...


Yep same here, but the Janitor might contribute more to the business than the CEO does.


----------



## Dot Com

Mr Clean said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So according to all the experts jobs will be fine soon?
> 
> I think not, but time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> But the rich* ARE *getting richer.
> 
> And dammit..ain't that what it's all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And any day now, all that wealth is going to come trckling down upon us.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sallow

uscitizen said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I have argued with right wingers on this for decades.
> 
> Some say all you need is a college degree.  What if everyone had one.  Someone still needs to clean floors, sling burgers, fix your car, etc.
> 
> some say just start your own business, or play the stock market.
> 
> Idjits have no broad view of reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always treated everyone I come into contact with, with respect. Janitor or CEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep same here, but the Janitor might contribute more to the business than the CEO does.
Click to expand...


As in the Janitor cleans up messes and the CEO makes them.


----------



## Leweman

Sallow said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always treated everyone I come into contact with, with respect. Janitor or CEO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep same here, but the Janitor might contribute more to the business than the CEO does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As in the Janitor cleans up messes and the CEO makes them.
Click to expand...


Why do you inherently hate all CEO's?  Why don't you take everyone as individuals and judge them as individuals.  There are some shitty CEO's and there are some shitty janitors.  You can't lump them all together like that.


----------



## Sallow

Leweman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep same here, but the Janitor might contribute more to the business than the CEO does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As in the Janitor cleans up messes and the CEO makes them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you inherently hate all CEO's?  Why don't you take everyone as individuals and judge them as individuals.  There are some shitty CEO's and there are some shitty janitors.  You can't lump them all together like that.
Click to expand...


When exactly did you lose your sense of humor?


----------



## Trajan

Zander said:


> They solved the Greek problem!~! right?? Here's a flow chart that helps visualize the road ahead for the EU. It ain't pretty- they didn't solve anything yesterday, they just postponed the inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you cheerleaders credit Obama when the market falls?



theres been 3 days of large gains in the last 6 weeks that were prompted by the supposed 'settling' of the Greek/euro problem. 

and, there will be others as they whistle not past but to the graveyard

In addition the same org. that just 5 months ago that gave Dexia SA a clean bill of health is the same org. fluffing this, their estimate was the banks would need no more than 5, thats right 5 billion in recap, we are now north of 150 Billion ( Euros) .


----------



## conner700

"Dow set to make history on gains."  That didn't last very long. Perhaps other varibles came into play such as unemployment.  

I was hoping that the market would bounce back with steady gains---but guess not.  Still to many of the 99% suffering.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Greece is a defacto default, Italy is next. 

The Euro is finished. The EU is finished.  France is holding a ton of US toxic waste assets and Italian sovereign debt that is worth roughly 50 cents on the dollar on a good day

There will be a flight to US Treasuries and gold, bringing US Treasury yields even further down maybe negative, where people will essentially pay the US treasury to hold their money.

The Dow gyrates wildly before a big fall. 

A very big fall.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

This is what happens when the markets are artificially held up.
Instead of steady growth with minor setbacks here and there - we instead, thanks to a massive influx of taxpayer $trillions...the market in 2009 saw historical gains...no year in the history of Wall Street did the markets have such gains...based on what? Economic growth? - no. Based soley on a gigantic lift from Washington. And now it is gone
Today the markets are still weeellllll above where it should be - so what will we get?
A giant fall again. And these son of a bitches will take us right along with them.


----------



## Zander

This market reminds me of 1973....huge October....then.... a 45% drop


----------



## Trajan

'Lehmanozzi' bros. is going down. there is no 'pricing' this in.


----------



## Mr Liberty

Valerie said:


> Market consolidation... Major indexes are up again over critical technical levels, but with less conviction (volume) than the market needs to sustain these prices.  Today the dollar got smoked and the market went up.  That is the unfortunate inverse correlation here.  The dollar is fixing to gain momentum up and the market is building cause toward lower prices...  IMO  (So be careful and don't get burnt!)  These things take time to play out but watch the volumes at critical swing points and the market will give a sign of which way it wants to go before it takes another turn... And keep in mind individual equities do not all go right along with the market indexes so some stock could do fine in a down market.



Three out of four stocks follow the market.  Never bet against the market.  You'll get creamed.  Also if the dollar is up, it only means that the other currencies are down.  It doesn't mean it gained any value.

I have been saying, since June, this market is going to crash.  It not what I hope for, it's just what I see.  The only reason it climbed in March of 2009 was QE2.  The debts are still there and increasing.  The situation is unsustainable.  You can't spend your way out of debt.  I hope I am wrong, but I afraid I'm right.  It may not happen tomorrow or next week, but certainly by Christmas, the market shall crash.


----------



## whitehall

Sallow said:


> Yep..
> 
> Starting to look good!



That would be good news ...right? Every pension plan in the United States is tied to the DOW. Is it bad news to lefties if municipal workers get the pension the unions negotiated?


----------



## Charles_Main

How are those Record Setting Gains doing now?


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Zander said:


> This market reminds me of 1973....huge October....then.... a 45% drop



Not really comparable.    October 73 they had a major mid east war and then the oil embargo.   

I would expect the European markets to be gaining now, and a large part of the dow's gain lately has been folks fleeing europe.   Now that Papendreu is gone and Berlusconi  is on his way out folks will be moving out of us stocks and back to Europe


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Zander said:


> This market reminds me of 1973....huge October....then.... a 45% drop



Aye...not in the same month, but this sort of thing also happened in 1987, 2002 and 2007.
The markets became wildly unpredictable...a big push up...then a solid deflation.
*2008* was a much needed correction.
*2009* was a record year for Wall Street propped up by the FED zero interest rates and $trillions of taxpayer dollars propping up insolvent "too big to fails".
*2010* was a moderate year living off of taxpayer cash. (also the same year Wall Street bankers received the largest bonuses in history) the year ended with the beginning of:
*2011* - The year of the bubble. There is simply no explanation that from July 2010 - July 2011 - there was a 3000 pt gain.

Since 2009 the markets have been amazingly built up on taxpayer pay outs and just plain old bull market bubble building. 
The world finances are in the toilet...we will see a severe correction soon...we should have already seen it but the bubble builders are die-hard folks.


----------



## Warrior102

Sallow said:


> Yep..
> 
> Starting to look good!



Dear God, you're a fucking moron.


----------



## editec

Zander said:


> They solved the Greek problem!~! right?? Here's a flow chart that helps visualize the road ahead for the EU. It ain't pretty- they didn't solve anything yesterday, they just postponed the inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you cheerleaders credit Obama when the market falls?


 
I think the above chart is prophetic.

Obama has doodle-squat to do with it either way.


----------



## editec

We have an economy that ha been rewarding BANSTERS to invent bullshit debt.

It's falling apart now becuase this system  has fucked over workers _worldwide._

Average people are awash in debt, nations likewise.

And the people to whom they owe these preposeterous debts?

Well guess what happens to them when people AND government cannot repay thse DUBIOUS debts?

Our economy system was based on a lie and the TRUTH IS OUTING.

If CAPITALIST keep fucking around their _ME! ME! ME! attitudes, their_ greed is going to kill the goose (this capitalist system) that laid the golden eggs FOR THEM.

If that happens?

There will be no safe havens for the rich.


----------

